# What do you feed your African Mbuna?



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I am doing some shopping for my African Mbuna tank and wondered what kind of food would be good for them. I'm not certain on the stocking yet because I've gotten more info about the types I originally wanted.

I know for sure I'll have Cynotilapia afra "Cobue" and Red Zebras, but not sure about the third group. It may be Yellow labs, Pseudotropheus saulosi or something else.

I know Mbuna are mostly herbivores, but Yellow labs are omnivores. What would be some good foods to get for all of them (you can list multiple foods)? What do you feed yours?

Thanks in Advance!
Kristin


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I feed mine TetraCichlid Min Granules
and some times feeder guppies, mollies, and platies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

OSI spirulina flake, Bio-blend herbivore (small pellet), OSI cichlid flake, Baylees spirulina discs (for the plecos, but the labs and pea****s eat them.) Assorted samples of everything include marine and goldfish food. Occasional frozen brine shrimp and glass worms (for the labs). Only thing they don't like is medicated food and some of the really large pellets (spit them out). The labs were even eating the cucumber I put in for the pleco.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

On stocking. Afra are small but mean. I wouldn't put P. Salousi in with them because they're also striped and not nearly as aggressive. The Afra and zebras should be ok together.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I wouldnt worry so much about mixing them, but I would make sure to keep an eye on them 

Where the food is concerned I have a nice little mix (as you can tell in my sig) and I have been feeding them Omniflakes and veggie waffers...so far their colors are awsome and they seem to love the food


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cabomba plants and NLS  Never had'em look better!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Lol MP! I'm definitely getting NLS....but I'm going to pick up some cichlid flakes too just to have something different. I think I'll try some veggies too and see if they like them.

emc, what about Pseudotropheus acei? Would they work?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

to see if they like them? that's like puttin a man in a strip club and asking him if he's having a good time :lol:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Omega one kelp flakes, And every few days I Mash up some peas or other veggies. My fish love broccoli flourets and chopped edimame too. Ive fed them brine shrimp too because ive got some tangs mixed in but never alot and never often.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Pseudotropheus acei?


 Not sure. Never had them, but try not to put in fish that look too much alike. A male afra wants to be only Male vertically striped fish in the tank.


----------

